# Borat



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the funniest movie I have ever seen. I saw it this weekend and I loved it! He is a comical genius!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't wait to see this movie! My sister said it was really funny.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 13, 2006)

i went last weekend and this weekend and it was sold out! im dying to see it!!!


----------



## impulse (Nov 13, 2006)

looks hilarious.. but he gives me the creeps lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, there were some kids when I went too and I thought that was kinda wrong. I totally love Borat! The movie is one of the funniest i've ever seen!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 13, 2006)

I really want to see it this weekend.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought it was hilarious and i bought the tickets online first because it sold out so fast.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Did anyone else catch him on Leno last week? I was LMAO! Wawaweewa! 1st part... 2nd part... Last part which I think was the best after Martha Stewart came out. Hahaha! :add_wegbrech: Check it out... And this was him on Letterman... He uses the same freakin' material over and over again but it doesn't matter b/c he' hilarious!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 13, 2006)

I want to see it so bad. Probably this coming weekend.


----------



## pieced (Nov 13, 2006)

It's number 1 here aswell, man I'm gonna see it next week...


----------



## Saints (Nov 13, 2006)

I've seen it, there were good points in it but a few scenes went a bit over the line (one in particular that stands out)


----------



## lavender (Nov 13, 2006)

I watched it the same weekend it came out. It was hilarious! I was laughing from start to finish.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Lisa, I enjoyed them.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 13, 2006)

This was by far the absolute funniest movie I've ever seen. I couldn't stop laughing. The other night, I was having a contraction and Joe starts talking like Borat and repeating some of the funnier things in the movie...I was laughing my arse off...but while it was funny as hell, I told him if he did that while I was in labor, he'd probably be missing an arm. heehee

Definitely not a movie for the easily offended (or kids, for that matter) but hilarious none-the-less.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

:add_wegbrech:

We've been going around quoting the movie nonstop since seeing it. I'm ready to watch it again.

Very true!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 14, 2006)

i wanna go and see this movie!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 14, 2006)

I really want to see this movie.


----------



## shivs (Nov 14, 2006)

The Naked Scene Stays With Me


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw this last wk and I still have certain quotes and scenes impounded in my memory. The naked scene had me dying...and him staying the night at the inn with the jews. LOL! The sit down etiquette dinner was hilarious as well...omg, too many funny scenes.

At a garage sale- "gypsy, gimme your tears. If you don't give them to me, I will take them from you!" :rotfl:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2006)

Hahaha, I love that pic! *HIGH FIVE* I have never laughed so much and so hard at a movie before this one. It was a nonstop rollercoaster of laughter! Some of my fave quotes:

"I like you. I like sex. Is nice!"

"Pamela! I no find you attractive anymore!... NOT!"

"In my country, they would go crazy for these two.....*points*...."not so much her."

"My moustache still tastes of your testes!"

LMAO!











Wawaweewa!! Niiice! I like! Make sexy time!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL wawaweewaa!

My favorite part was the naked fighting. lol


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 14, 2006)

"The jews...they shape-shift! *throws money* How much money to give them??"


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

We haven't seen it yet, but I'm not interested in it as much as John is. He'll either have to go with a friend (who doesn't seem interested either) or wait until it comes out on DVD!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2006)

I saw it again last night. :4:


----------



## natalierb (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG, this movie was soooo funny! My boyfriend and I were laughing the ENTIRE time! And yes, the naked scene was absolutely crazy!!!! I'm gonna watch it again, this time with my best friend.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 20, 2006)

I saw this a couple of days ago. The 'fight scene' between Borat and the fat guy was hilarious.


----------



## wideeyedyoungun (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out whether or not the Pam Anderson scene was real.

I'm still trying to figure out whether or not the Pam Anderson scene was real. Thoughts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2006)

It wasn't.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f59...ped-41009.html

From th^at article Pam states...

""I love Borat ... Of course (Sacha) and I planned this years ago," she wrote in a recent post on her Web site. "And it turned out perfect â€” I'm so happy for him."


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

i saw this with toby, his brother, and his friend, and we were all dying. it was soooooo funny. thank god i didn't go with family members LOL one of my favorite parts was when he was falling in the antique store. i don't care who or where you are, falling *always* makes me laugh!

ewwwww!

which one, if you don't mind me asking?

lmaooooooooooooooooooo!

cool! i was wondering, too! she's a good actress.


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 25, 2006)

my BF already watched it and he said he wants me to watch! caaan't wait.


----------

